# Shader pre caching, hohe Auslastung



## DIY-Junkie (29. November 2020)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu shader pre caching.
Aktuell spiele ich Shadow of the Tomb Raider unter Linux. Beim Starten werde ich erstmal mit einem Fenster "Processing Vulkan Shaders..." begrüßt.
Das dauert gerne mal 3-4 Minuten. Allerdings lastet dieser Prozess den PC komplett aus, was teils sogar zu freezes führt, die ich nur durch Abmelden und wieder anmelden lösen kann.
Ich weiß nicht, ob es an der CPU- oder RAM Auslastung liegt. CPU ist während des ganzen Prozesses bei 100 % (alle Kerne), RAM geht erstmal komplett voll, dann schwankt es, liegt aber meist über 100 Gb.
Manchmal geht es aber auch in wenigen Sekunden, ohne die Last. Dann stürzt allerdings gern mal das Spiel ab mit der Meldung, dass es einen Fehler bei der Grafikspeicher Zuweisung gab (meine Karte hat nur 4 Gb).
Die Frage ist nun, brauche ich dieses shader pre caching wirklich und gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Ressourcen zu begrenzen, damit das System währenddessen benutzbar bleibt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. November 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun, brauche ich dieses shader pre caching wirklich


Schnelle Antwort: Nein.

Was dein PC da tut ist Shaderbefehle im Vorraus zu kompilieren und das Ergebnis abzulegen um dann im Spiel das nicht on-the-fly tun zu müssen und auf die Art Frametimes zu verbessern und Nachladezeiten oder gar -ruckler zu minimieren. Das ist ein ganz nettes Feature, wenns allerdings derartige Probleme verursacht wie bei dir schalte es einfach ab.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. November 2020)

Ok, dann probiere ich das mal, vielen Dank


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. November 2020)

Jo, also schlechter läuft es definitiv nicht. Mikroruckler sind gefühlsmäßig weniger, die "großen" Nachladeruckler sind wie vorher auch da. Ich nehme mal an, das liegt an meinem geringen Grafikspeicher in Verbindung mit der Texturstufe "hoch".


----------



## chill_eule (29. November 2020)

Soll sowas nicht aber eigentlich nur 1x beim ersten Spielstart passieren bzw. über Steam einfach heruntergeladen werden?


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2020)

Afaik cached Steam selbst Sätze für ähnliche/gleiche Systeme die man dann nur herunter lädt. Aber Linux könnte da einen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Soll sowas nicht aber eigentlich nur 1x beim ersten Spielstart passieren


Eigentlich ja. Aber ich weiß nicht ob Linux da anders drauf ist.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. November 2020)

Hm, seltsam. Er hat es wirklich bei jedem Start getan.


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2020)

Hast du irgendwelche schlauen /sicheren Einstellungen im OS vorgenommen dass bestimmte temporäre Ordner bei jedem Herunterfahren komplett geleert werden? Ansonsten würde ich schlicht auf einen Bug bei Steam for Linux tippen, ist halt nicht die Lead-Plattform  .


----------



## chill_eule (29. November 2020)

Hab mal ein paar Minuten gegoogelt, scheint ein Problem bei Steam für Linux zu sein 

Hier sind verschiedene Spiele aufgeführt so wie es aussieht und ist auch relativ aktuell noch 








						Game is rebuilding shader everytime I launch it. · Issue #7306 · ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux
					

hi, Everytime I start dota it is rebuilding the shader cache. Feels like something is broken here. Recently it even broke the translations string for it. Your system information System information ...




					github.com


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche schlauen /sicheren Einstellungen im OS vorgenommen dass bestimmte temporäre Ordner bei jedem Herunterfahren komplett geleert werden? Ansonsten würde ich schlicht auf einen Bug bei Steam for Linux tippen, ist halt nicht die Lead-Plattform  .


Nein, jedenfalls nicht wissentlich.


----------

